# Soluciones para la conexión simultánea (serie-paralelo) en una misma caja.



## raespl (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola a todos:

Es la primera vez que abro tema nuevo, después de buscar y buscar en el foro no he encontrado solución a las dudas que me carcomen. Bien, allá va.

Le estoy construyendo una caja pasiva a un amigo, es guitarrista y es un regalo que le quiero hacer, por lo que quiero que le sea útil. La caja estará compuesta por dos Vox Wharfedale gsh 1230 8 ohms - 30wRMS cada uno, nada más. Los conos en cuestión son de una serie inglesa que ya no se fabrica, hechos por la casa Wharfedale para los amplis Vox de hace unos años. Fué una ganga que encontré por ebay de un tipo que queria actualizar el sonido de su ampli. Los sustitutivos los hace ahora Celestion. Dando algún detalle de ellos decir que sacan 107dB de sensibilidad, por raro que parezca, eso si, solo hasta 30w. Y una respuesta bastante plana desde los 80Hz hasta los 4KHz.  Como caja pasiva de estudio para guitarra, sobra. 

Va a ser de MDF sellada por diversos motivos (entre ellos, experiencias previas), con su reflector y corcho (el de verdad, el marron) en las paredes e interior. Lo unico que queda es hacerle los agujeros a la placa de empotrar trasera (jacks hembra de 6.3 y mas cosas dependiendo a las soluciones que aquí llegemos) y ensamblarlo todo. 

He aquí la singularidad: debido a que los cabezales amplificadores que usa actualmente tienen la salida mas baja en 8/16Ohm (dos salidas, diferentes potencias) y los otros que hay comerciales es tipico que vengan en posibilidades 4/8/16Ohm (idem), me gustaría como caja custom y personal que es, que pudiera elegir entre conectarlos en paralelo (4Ohm total), serie (16Ohm), conectar uno solo y dejar el otro como radiador pasivo por chorrada que parezca (8Ohm) o conectar los dos a la fuente (una que usa actualmente cabe esta posibilidad). El UNICO problema que hay en todo este abanico de posibilidades es el circuito en SERIE. Si dejamos todos los posibles circuitos cerrados, es una unión de circuitos en paralelo y uno en serie, imaginando el circuito resultante, la existencia del circuito en serie cerrado, cortocircuitaría al conectar cualquier otra configuración.

Mis cabeceos me han llevado a que la solución pasa por algun tipo de selector/botón/switch/comoqueraisllamarlo. Pero también los problemas que surgen de ello. ¿Degradaría la señal la inclusión de este elemento?. Teniendo en cuenta que los altavoces van a pelo (ni filtrado, ni notch, ni zobel) al ampli ya que solo va a ser usado como caja para guitarra y los conos son específicos para este uso. También me pregunto, ¿peligros de poner solo un selector para cambiar de una configuración a otra?¿torrar el ampli?

Necesito que alguien me ilumine en este mar de dudas. 
Muchas gracias por leerme

PD: Soy un aficionado al mundio del audio, tengo conocimientos técnicos y sé algo de electricidad pero para nada llego al nivel de los conocimientos de un Ingeniero eléctrico, electrónico, o de este mundillo. He por ello que me hallo a vuestra disposicion para críticas constructivas.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2012)

Fuuuu no hay que pensar mucho, usa dos llaves inversoras dobles con punto medio, esta abarcan todas la posibilidades de conexión que buscas

en serie
en paralelo
o uno y el otro apagado o al revez


ej: los dos interruptores en el medio = todo apagado
Los dos hacia la posición  1 = serie
Los dos hacia la posición  2 = paralelo
uno en el medio y el otro posición  2 solo un PA o al revez


----------



## raespl (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola capitannp, gracias por la respuesta. 

Como no sé como son por dentro, caigo en la pregunta: teniendo en cuenta que se conectan entre la salida del amplificador y los altavoces ¿ese tipo de llave introducirá algún tipo de distorsión en el sonido?

Otra cosa, suponiendo que tienen una posicion de apagado (entiendo como circuito abierto) y una o dos de funcionamiento (circuito cerrado y son parte del circuito), ¿Hay tales llaves que soporten la corriente que va a circular y mantener el circuito abierto para dicha tensión que habrá aplicada?

Raiz(30w/8ohm)=1,93 Amps -> 15,5volts (si mis cálculos son correctos)

Muchas gracias.



PD: En la conexion en serie el voltaje a cortar para mantener el circuito abierto es el doble. (creo que esto no es realmente un problema para los interruptores, preocupa mas la corriente.)


----------



## syncrofm (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola.
una posible solución puede ser el utilizar un conmutador de 4 posiciones y dos circuitos, te adjunto un esquemita.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2605/dibujo03z.jpg


----------



## raespl (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola Syncrofm:

Muchísimas gracias por el esquema, un problema solucionado.

Leyendo por el foro a sabios, entre ellos un post meritorio del Sr. Fogonazo sobre las mentiras del mundo del audio (recomendada lectura), he llegado a la conclusion que al ir conectados a pelo al ampli, deduzco que el conmutador hecho de cobre/aluminio (metal conductor que sea vamos...) en principio como hace eso, conducir la señal, no agrega nada malo, por lo que no degrada.

Por otra parte... 60w...desarrollados sobre una resistencia de 4Ohm...si no me equivoco me salen aprox. 4 Amperios... voy a ponerme a buscar si existe tal componente que soporte dicho amperaje...

Estoy pensando en subir fotos del proyecto por si a alguien le sirven de algo, no se si debo hacerlo en este mismo hilo... o tengo que abrir otro...

Sea como fuere, gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2012)

Éste es mucho mas sencillo :





Saludos !


----------

